# Rail Fest in North Platte Nebraska-Bailey Yard



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Had fun today in North Platte, NE, they are having their Rail Fest, a 3 day event, this was the 3rd year for it. I was amazed at how BIG it was! Cody Park was full of vendors and displays. There were bus tours of the Bailey Yard, to the Spike(tall tower to view the yard), Buffalo Bill Ranch and museum. UP brought out 844, the E-9 streamliners(downtown on the main line), the Heritage Units(Bailey Yard) and an Eco green type loco. 
Bailey Yard Pix:
























East bound side is above. About 125 trains a day go through the yard. Was 160 a couple of years back.








Some strange sites, Area 51?








A caboose the yard uses. Surprised to see that.








There are two hump yards, one for east bound, one for west. They can regulate the speed off the hump, based on the cars weight. Squeals when they do that!
























Heritage units were parked at the diesel shops, only time we were allowed off the bus.








We were not allowed in the shops, someone fell last year and got hurt.








UP brought their little train to Cody Park.








UP had 844 there downtown on the main line, it towed down the E-9's and their souvenier shop car.
Great fun, might look at coming next year!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Great pictures Jerry, thanks for getting them to us who weren't able to attend. The Regal


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry thanks for the pics. Looks like a fun trip to do for next year. Any reason for the pic of you by my favorite green and yellow loco. Love it. 

I remember 30 years ago there was hardly anything out there. They were just building that yard. Very impressive. Lather RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ, seems to get bigger every year. I'm still surprised by it all.


----------

